# Broken left leg...supplement?



## JMFutures (Dec 31, 2012)

Hey all....my little giblet has a broken left back leg. Curious if it would be beneficial to put him on a supplement while he heals? For food he is on Instinct Raw chicken (a.m) and Instinct kibble (p.m) mixed with nutrisource (weaning). I was thinking maybe putting him on Missing Link Puppy . What do you all think? Other recommendations? 

Oh and he is a 13 week toy poo weighing in just under 3lbs. Tomorrow he will have been in splint for 14 days - It's already heart breaking enough that this happened to him and here I didn't think about supplementing him until last night.


----------



## Eddiepoo (Aug 18, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your little poodle. I know how you feel, my mini poodle broke his growth plate when he was about the same age....it was horrible. However, after having surgery his recovery was good. 
We had to keep him calm...really! This mad little puppy that just wanted to run still. that was awful, and of course his socialisation stopped...vet told us he was to stay in one room whilst he healed. I did use a supplement, I think it was natures remedy for joints. All I can say is, that now you would never know that my dog had had an injury. he loves nothing better than running. So take heart, I am sure that your dog will be fine... and try to socialise him still. His mental health is important too. I will look forward to updates on your little guy

I just checked, and the supplement I bought was from Pet alive native remedies. I don't know if it made a difference. But I like to think it did.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

I have experience with my toy breaking his leg as a puppy too, and I did not use any supplement and he healed just fine. Here's his break.








He has a little bump on his leg from where his bone healed, but it does not effect him in any way, shape, or form. He zooms around the yard and house at full speed and races with the other dogs like nothing had ever happened. 

Be very careful after the cast comes off...a few days after Atticus got his off he took off down the stairs, tripped on his weak leg, and broke it AGAIN (maybe supplements would have helped strengthen his bone...). Another long 6 weeks in a cast....Also when the cast comes off, if he is anything like Atticus, he will constantly lick at that leg for a couple of days, so a cone may be necessary to prevent him from licking and creating sores 

Atticus and I wish your baby a speedy recovery!

















^Also a tip for keeping it dry if its damp out, cut off the bottom of a party balloon and put it on the bottom of the cast! Just be sure not to leave it on all day


----------



## Brenda-A (Jan 7, 2013)

My baby broke his front left leg last week unfortunately he fell of the bed. BTW I already got a new bed that is almost on the floor. He had surgery I think they had to insert some pins. He doesn't have a cast though just like a bandage. To tell you the truth I don't even examine it. It just breaks my heart to see him like that. My boyfriend and my mom did and says you could see the pins. 

Either way the vet gave me pain meds, antibiotics and this multivitamin and minerals supplement. The brand is called 3 green dogs.

I hope you baby gets better soon


----------



## Brenda-A (Jan 7, 2013)

Michelle,

My baby and yours look almost the same. I showed the picture to my mom and for a second she thought it was Teddy, my baby. 

I hope he healed. Mines just broke his leg too and it was the same leg.


----------

